# Southern Ontario Meet Hike. Feb 6 at 2pm



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Richard here.

I run a dog hiking group on meetups called Dog-Hike-Pals. Few of us go in trails for a hike. 

The Lowville one is a two hour hike. Trails are across from lowville park. We meet in Lowville park parking lot. Its free. 

Maybe for people who dont want to do hike or cant. Can gather at park. Theres a back field.

Think theres firepits. 

Sat Feb 6 at 2pm .

Maybe i.ll post one every weekend.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Cancelled it. Doing one at 10am with dog group.


----------

